# Valentine on the Middle Grounds



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Valentine on the Middle Grounds*
Valentine's Day is celebrated annually on February 14.

It originated as a Christian feast day honoring a Christian martyr named Saint Valentine. 

For the avid fisherman/woman there is no better way to celebrate than fishing the fish-rich Florida Middle Grounds. 



Once again our Captain is young Captain Joey Drew. 

On his last trip Captain Drew returned Sunday morning with a mountain of fish.



This Sunday is Valentine's Day. Will we celebrate with still another mountain of fish?

Only on way to find out; join us on the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll as we find out together. 

As we leave beautiful Madeira Beach the weather is Picture Florida Perfect:



Drinks on the water and enjoying the beach in February's 80 degrees weather. 

This is our Florida!





The family that fishes together stays together:



Will is on vacation in North Carolina. 

Mikey does the honor:



They grow them a 'little' BIG out here:







Tammy is not with us on this trip. In addition to serving fantastic meals she finds time to prove her photography skills. She will return next week. 

Without the lady behind the camera we have few photographs to share. 

WOW! That monster Mangrove Snapper put a huge smile on Ricky's face:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Unfortunately a severe Arctic Blast has brought rain and temperatures all the way down to almost 70. 





Fortunately heat from the Florida's two massive Cats will keep us from freezing:



Sunday morning... Boy! did we ever sleep:





















Catch the on the water video:


----------

